# What can i use to measure 25g and 33g ?



## The Rig (Sep 9, 2010)

Didnt realise the bags didnt come with the relevant scoops,doh !!

so, the whey protein requires 25g scoop

the hurricane xs requires 33g scoop

so,until i get the relevant scoops,what can i use to measure them accurately, i was gonna use digital scales but my local place is out of stock (was gonna weigh 25g and 33g on them)

cheers


----------



## jakelad (Aug 28, 2009)

The Rig said:


> Didnt realise the bags didnt come with the relevant scoops,doh !!
> 
> so, the whey protein requires 25g scoop
> 
> ...


ovs u wont be able to get 33g bang on but a slightly heaped teaspoon is about 5g...so jus work it from that


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Scales


----------



## thermique (Sep 15, 2010)

Do you have any sort of volume measuring jugs etc, 1 mp scoop in 70cc/ml by volume.


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Bizarrely the purple scoops you get from a tub of Vanish is around 25g and a lid to a can of old style Lynx Deo is about 30g give or take..

Wash em before hand obviously....


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Scales


----------



## stev249er (Jun 2, 2010)

You can buy a set of digital scales from ebay for about £4.50 inc postage from Hong Kong and they're pretty darned good. Bought one last week and they're great. No more guessing weights, now it's exact.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370372036398&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.co.uk%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp4712.m570.l1313%26_nkw%3D370372036398%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

stev249er said:


> You can buy a set of digital scales from ebay for about £4.50 inc postage from Hong Kong and they're pretty darned good. Bought one last week and they're great. No more guessing weights, now it's exact.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370372036398&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.co.uk%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp4712.m570.l1313%26_nkw%3D370372036398%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1


he wants to measure protein not drugs 

good shout though, thats a good price


----------

